# Need input- important- old-fashioned thermostat



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

I have a "vintage" manual Honeywell thermostat.  Unsure of model, but round with gold-color outside and dial in middle.  It's worked fine til recently.

Problem:  the temperature sensor doesn't work.  No matter how cold/chilly it gets in here, temp sensor stays at 78 degrees, so heat will not go on. 

First, is there an easy safe "fix" for this?  I don't like to mess with equipment that I know nothing about, especially if it could result in electrical shock or something.  I'm guessing it needs reset, but don't know how to do that.
and second, could this problem have occurred because the fusebox was turned off and later turned back on?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I have a "vintage" manual Honeywell thermostat.  Unsure of model, but round with gold-color outside and dial in middle.  It's worked fine til recently.
> 
> Problem:  the temperature sensor doesn't work.  No matter how cold/chilly it gets in here, temp sensor stays at 78 degrees, so heat will not go on.
> 
> ...


First, pop off the top and blow, preferably with a can of condensed air like used on computer equipment.  Look for any insect/cobweb stuff.  It might just be dirty.  Yes, I think the fuse box reset might have an impact - possible power spike?

Otherwise, try Googling for a manual online.  I had the same thermostat for decades.

My S-I-L installed a new one for me last fall for $14.00 and it works great.  Nothing fancy, but it turns furnace off and on when temp is right.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

Another thought, JaniceM - Instead of canned air or breathe, if you have a balloon handy, blow it up and release it towards the innards.  I really hope a cleaning solves your problem and you don't have to mess with replacement.


----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

I think it just needs to be reset.. but no clue how to do it.  
As I don't know the model, it's difficult to find info.


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2022)

Let's hope it's not that your HVAC needs more coolant (or anti-freeze?) because that's expensive.


----------



## Knight (May 26, 2022)

you could try this
https://www.google.com/search?q=honeywell+thermostat+manual+how+to+set&oq=vintage"+manual+Honeywell+thermostat&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0i22i30j0i390l3.29291j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

If nothing else trouble shooting your thermostat might be found.

as for getting electrocuted

24 volts

The most common type of voltage from a central heating and/or cooling system is *24 volts (24Vac)*. The old thermostat may say somewhere on the thermostat that it is for 24 volt (24Vac) or maximum 30 volts (30Vac). If you see 120 Vac or 240 Vac on the thermostat, a low voltage thermostat will NOT work with your system.Jan 31, 2022

all in all try to locate what thermostat you have & work out solving your issue from there. And I'm NOT recommending you do anything you are not comfortable doing.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

One last (perhaps crazy) idea.  Try holding an ice cube near it (NOT touching!)... See if that makes the reading go down.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 26, 2022)

if it is old...I would really think about replacing it, rather than fixing it.  The new ones don't cost all that much.  I mean, unless there is something very unique to that unit which would require extra expense.

Here's one Honeywell thermostat ---- only $60

https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-TH...ocphy=9003533&hvtargid=pla-334512574994&psc=1


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

Knight said:


> you could try this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=honeywell+thermostat+manual+how+to+set&oq=vintage"+manual+Honeywell+thermostat&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0i22i30j0i390l3.29291j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> If nothing else trouble shooting your thermostat might be found.
> ...


My S-I-L made me switch off the power at the panel before changing mine.  Probably always a good idea!


----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

Tried.  Didn't budge.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 26, 2022)

*CAUTION!!!!!!!!!

Do NOT try to fix a thermostat, without some good level of electrical repair skills!!*


----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> My S-I-L made me switch off the power at the panel before changing mine.  Probably always a good idea!


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> if it is old...I would really think about replacing it, rather than fixing it.  The new ones don't cost all that much.  I mean, unless there is something very unique to that unit which would require extra expense.
> 
> Here's one Honeywell thermostat ---- only $60
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-TH...ocphy=9003533&hvtargid=pla-334512574994&psc=1


Sorry I didn't think to mention this is apartment (rental).  Landlord doesn't know how to do anything, maintenance guys and contractors quit, so I'm kinda on my own with stuff.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 26, 2022)

The Dangers of Installing Your Own Thermostat & Why You Should Have a Professional Install It​

"Potential consequences of improper installation could include: *Electric shock*. Blowing a circuit breaker. Damaging the thermostat unit, the electrical system or even the AC/furnace unit itself."

https://www.smitssolutions.com/2018...why-you-should-have-a-professional-install-it


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 26, 2022)

I owned an HVAC Company before I retired. If you know someone with a volt meter have them check for 24vac at the T-stat. The transformer is in the furnace unit. They should be available on amazon for fairly cheap if that's the issue. Not really much to go wrong with those old T-stats. Mike


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> View attachment 222546View attachment 222546


Yep - That's the one.  They were so pretty!  My new one is an ugly box, but it works.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2022)

Our house originally had one of these Honeywell thermostats.  It quit working after about 5 years,  I took it apart and found that there was a set of contact points which had become pitted, and wasn't making good contact.  I cleaned up the points with a fingernail file, and it worked ok again.  Shortly after, I replaced it with a White Rodgers/Emerson programmable thermostat, and no more troubles, since.

Unless a person has some electrical skills, it's not worth fooling with.  Have it replaced.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Emerson...e-Stage-Digital-Thermostat-1F80-361/300771423


----------



## Knight (May 26, 2022)

Knowing what to ask about on google can be a challenge. BUt if you can ask in a way that Google has info on it's like magic.

I typed in this.

how to find the model # of a vintage manual Honeywell thermostat

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...rome..69i57.6856j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Not only that info popped up but other good info  to help was there to chose from. 

People also ask
How can I tell what model my Honeywell thermostat is?
How do I find model number on my thermostat?
How do I find my old Honeywell thermostat?
Can you replace an old Honeywell thermostat?

As a DIY kind of guy replacing a thermostat wasn't that big a deal. BUT JonSR77 post #15 is worth reading and heeding if anyone is the least bit unsure.


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2022)

I'd be lighting a fire under my landlord's nether regions and see how HIS thermostat works.  

Tell him you'd be glad to call in a professional and deduct the cost from your next rent check.  That should get some action from him....


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 27, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> The Dangers of Installing Your Own Thermostat & Why You Should Have a Professional Install It​
> 
> "Potential consequences of improper installation could include: *Electric shock*. Blowing a circuit breaker. Damaging the thermostat unit, the electrical system or even the AC/furnace unit itself."
> 
> https://www.smitssolutions.com/2018...why-you-should-have-a-professional-install-it


The main danger is depriving some overpaid electrician of the opportunity to rip you off.   OK, I studied electrical & electronic engineering at uni so I'm happy to tackle such tasks,  but in most cases domestic wiring is not rocket science and well within most people's skill set.


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> The main danger is depriving some overpaid electrician of the opportunity to rip you off.   OK, I studied electrical & electronic engineering at uni so I'm happy to tackle such tasks,  but in most cases domestic wiring is not rocket science and well within most people's skill set.


Every time I hear the Spousal Equivalent say, "No need to call a ________, I can do it myself ", I start to sweat.

I know that means I will be without electricity or water or a working toilet, or a non-leaking roof or.......until I DO call a ________.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

Well, guess what- new landlord/manager doesn't understand what's going on.  
This is what happened (before my original post):  previous landlord was doing some work in apartment, shut off all the switches in the fusebox; said he didn't think one went to anything and left it off.  I assume that's what disconnected my heat.  I turned the switch back on, but thermostat still does nothing.  Furnace is working properly.  
The weather has become cold, is supposed to get worse, and I need heat!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I think it just needs to be reset.. but no clue how to do it.
> As I don't know the model, it's difficult to find info.


can you take a picture and upload it to google images to find the model ?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> can you take a picture and upload it to google images to find the model ?


The picture is earlier in this thread, but I have no idea how to upload it to Google.  I probably deleted the copy I had in my 'pictures' folder when I put it on this forum, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The picture is earlier in this thread, but I have no idea how to upload it to Google.  I probably deleted the copy I had in my 'pictures' folder when I put it on this forum, too.


I uploaded it for you, and unfortunately the only 2 references to it didn't state the model.. only that it's a Vintage 1950's Honeywell Thermostat..


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I uploaded it for you, and unfortunately the only 2 references to it didn't state the model.. only that it's a Vintage 1950's Honeywell Thermostat..


Yes, I know it's old..  it's the same kind of thermostat that was in the house I lived in as a child.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Dunno if this will be of any help


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2022)

*Try this:*


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Try this:*
> 
> View attachment 241118


It doesn't appear to have a subbase..  otherwise, these instructions are one of the first things I tried.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 24, 2022)

Like @Don M. said, the old contacts are probably burned and pitted.   You really need a new thermostat.  If the landlord won't do it, you'll probably have to hire an electrician or heating repairman.  Don't try to do it yourself.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 25, 2022)

Tinkered with it a little more and finally got it working this morning!!!!!


----------



## kimmer (Sep 25, 2022)

Best just to replace the thermostat. It is a maintenance issue and the landlord has to pay to have it replaced. Good luck


----------



## kimmer (Sep 25, 2022)

Glad you got it working Hope it continues to work for you


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2022)

Yay for Janice! I had to have the thermostat replaced in my former house about 10 years ago. The company that did it wouldn't take the old one because it had mercury in it. I had to take it to a HazMat disposal place.


----------

